# Bathroom Ceiling Insulation



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Not if using the plastic v.b. I'd air seal the fan box for leaks that could deposit moisture in the fiberglass; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEV_sFpJPB8DwLjAd-t6PJoO842EQ&cad=rja


Moving you to our brand new "Insulation" section.


Gary


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re:*

Thanks GBR,

Please see my bathroom exhaust fan installation pdf attachment.

If you look at figure 9 there are slots in the housing for torsion spring attachments used for the fan cover. The slots are small, however still a path for moisture to travel from in the bathroom and into the attic or in between the vapor barrier and insulation.

Is this normal??

My pink insulation batts are right by the fan and I don't want to get into any mold of moisture issues.

I assume as long as the fan is running this slot doesn't matter as all of the air is pulled through the fan.

The link GBR posted is useful, but I'm wondering how many people actually seal the bathroom fan in a rigid foam box??

If this is the case I will have to pull the vapor barrier and insulation down as it's extremely difficult to work from the attic. I've done this a few times (shallow pitched roof) and no work boards.

Any advise?

Josh


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

*PDF Link*

http://www.airkinglimited.com/instructions/BFQIO.pdf


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just like mine! I added some backer rod poly around the wires, on the cover so no air leaks there when its closed, glued them on. 

Gary


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi GBR, could you please clarify what you mean. You used the backer rod poly (or foam pipes) around the torsion springs? Because I don't understand how that fully seals the slot. 

Also, do you have this rigid foam box around you exhaust fan mentioned in that pdf you posted? Every video and picture I see online doesn't have that, even though it may be superior.

Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

My first fan, I glued b.r. to the slot sides, one on each side. The wires poke between the b.r. pieces into the slots. Last cover contacted the fan frame, different than before. If you don't cover the slots, not that big of a deal, you would be sucking attic air while fan is on, letting small amount of bathroom air to attic while off.

Gary


----------

